# Schools in fuengirola



## Natshoreman (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi my family are hoping to have moved to fuengirola by the new year all really excited my only concern is a school fir my 7year old daughter other child only 3 so no problem just wondered if anyone had any advice about good public schools as I would like them to be in public rather than private is there any areas that have more English than others so it's not such a shock for her thank you


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Natshoreman said:


> Hi my family are hoping to have moved to fuengirola by the new year all really excited my only concern is a school fir my 7year old daughter other child only 3 so no problem just wondered if anyone had any advice about good public schools as I would like them to be in public rather than private is there any areas that have more English than others so it's not such a shock for her thank you


Public primary schools in Andalucia usually teach in Spanish and although there are some schools which are called "bilingual", they are not really bilingual at all but have a few subjects which may (or may not depending on the school and the teacher) use English textbooks and teach the English terminology for that subject. My son is in a "bilingual' school in La Cala but he says that although he has an English book for science, it is rarely used. I don't think there is much English practice outside of the English language class either, although his friends always ask him to help with English assignments! There are also one or two English speaking children in his class I think, probably same in Fuengirola.

It will be hard to get used to Spanish at first but I think at 7 she will probably adapt fairly well. My son was actually born in Spain and didn't speak much English until we went to the US aged six. It was hard for him to deal with it at first but he really grew in confidence once he got used to it. 

The only thing I would say about your three year old daughter is that most primary schools in Fuengirola have an infant school attached and they start at three so it might be a good idea to enroll her right away. Although children are not legally obliged to start school until the age of six, depending on the area and the number of places available, it can actually be difficult to get your second child into the same school, as most Spanish children, in this part of Spain anyway, start the infant school at 3, so parents who leave it till age six might not get a place in the school of their choice (although they will get a place somewhere).


----------



## Natshoreman (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you I have just arranged a tutor to start Spanish lessons so hopefully they will be quite good before we get there


----------

